
U.S. Visitors May Have to Hand Over Social Media Passwords: DHS - kushti
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/amp/us-visitors-may-have-hand-over-social-media-passwords-kelly-n718216
======
patcheudor
"Homeland Security Secretary John Kelly told Congress on Tuesday the measure
was one of several being considered to vet refugees and visa applicants from
seven Muslim-majority countries."

This is rhetoric coming directly from the head of the Department of Homeland
Security and is rhetoric which should be sufficient to call into question his
leadership. Every single thinking person in the security field knows that such
a proposition is patently absurd. As just one example, which social media
account password? I'm not a bad guy and I have more than one Facebook,
Twitter, Instagram, etc., account, each of which looks reasonably legitimate
on their own. Once an attacker knows that the US requires their "social media"
password they'll either maintain a clean account free from their terrorist
friends or they'll create a clean account. It's trivially easy to do and
doesn't take long at all to get a legitimate looking network of friends.

------
waterphone
And if you don't use social media, and they don't believe you?

